
Anonymous accusing a Silicon Valley startup of assisting ISIS - maxinux
http://www.businessinsider.com/cloudflare-shoots-back-anonymous-claims-helping-isis-matthew-prince-paris-war-2015-11/?bypasscheck
======
bsaul
They really should stop trying to pretend that they know better than secret
services and counter terrorism services.

If they really want to help, they should investigate and report to police,
without making it public first. Much like what the french media are doing
today. This way they would make sure they're helping investigation rather than
try to get famous at all cost.

